# looking for rental websites



## mairead (Feb 1, 2009)

I looked up the advised website Casa Sapo and it was very informative but there werent many houses in the location I was looking for around Foz area. In Caldas it is mainly apartments.
Can anyone advise any more websites or contacts for long term rental of houses on the silver coast?
I would appreciate any help I can get. The more comparisons I can get the better!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

mairead said:


> I looked up the advised website Casa Sapo and it was very informative but there werent many houses in the location I was looking for around Foz area. In Caldas it is mainly apartments.
> Can anyone advise any more websites or contacts for long term rental of houses on the silver coast?
> I would appreciate any help I can get. The more comparisons I can get the better!


Rentals are a bit of a funny business, we deal with rentals in the Tomar area and most of the time the rental properties dont even get on our websites, they tend to move quite fast, a new one comes on the books and we rent it straight away, then new ones come in and they go, its a constant moving stock of properties,

trying to find a rental before you come to Portugal can be hard, even if you speak with an agent and a place sounds perfect, by the time you get to see it, it will most probably be gone. some people do pay a deposit without seeing the place and just hope that its as described, this can be risky as some of the rental properties that come up are not great. I think the best way to find a rental is to go to the town/region that you like and go round the agents looking at rental properties, if you spot one you like then you get it straight away, it may mean 3 or 4 days in a hotel, but i think you would get better results.

one other option is to look at holiday rental properties, speak with the owners to see if you can get a long term discount, some do rent out longterm at reduced rates,


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Casa - Apartamento para aluguer Leiria


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Wendy,
and Mairead, Sao Martinho is beautiful.


----------



## mairead (Feb 1, 2009)

silvers said:


> Welcome to the forum Wendy,
> and Mairead, Sao Martinho is beautiful.


Thanks Silvers I have heard nothing but good reports about Sao Martinho.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You have a pm Mairead.


----------



## DXBME (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,
Economic/financial crisis...oh dear...have a friend working for Remax office in St. Martinho do Porto. She speaks fluent Portuguese, English and would be able to assist you in finding suitable accommodation in the surrounding area. Suggest you go to Remax (Portugal) website...her name is Adilia Santos...office telephone details on website.
Good luck....and yes St. Martinho do Porto bay is beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamescollis (Mar 9, 2009)

mairead said:


> I looked up the advised website Casa Sapo and it was very informative but there werent many houses in the location I was looking for around Foz area. In Caldas it is mainly apartments.
> Can anyone advise any more websites or contacts for long term rental of houses on the silver coast?
> I would appreciate any help I can get. The more comparisons I can get the better!


Hi Mairead

Not sure if this still relevant, we about to advertise Garden Flat part of our house in Coto (Just outside Caldas da Rainha) as a holiday let. Interested in exchanging info about rental costs to understand if that would be an option for us. The timing you discussed matched ours. Also wanted to understand how to talk to people here without posting to all - its my first shot at this site.

Whats a pm ? 

cheers

James


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

jamescollis said:


> Hi Mairead
> 
> Not sure if this still relevant, we about to advertise Garden Flat part of our house in Coto (Just outside Caldas da Rainha) as a holiday let. Interested in exchanging info about rental costs to understand if that would be an option for us. The timing you discussed matched ours. Also wanted to understand how to talk to people here without posting to all - its my first shot at this site.
> 
> ...



Hi James,
A pm is a private message that someone sends to your inbox ie for your
eyes only. Usually with information of a private nature that they do not wish to
post on the public forum. I think that it is necessary for you to first post 2-3 times
before you can access your pm's ie (private messages)


----------



## mairead (Feb 1, 2009)

jamescollis said:


> Hi Mairead
> 
> Not sure if this still relevant, we about to advertise Garden Flat part of our house in Coto (Just outside Caldas da Rainha) as a holiday let. Interested in exchanging info about rental costs to understand if that would be an option for us. The timing you discussed matched ours. Also wanted to understand how to talk to people here without posting to all - its my first shot at this site.
> 
> ...


Hi James 
Thanks for the reply but unfortunately our plans have changed and we wont be needing accomodation.
Good luck with your rental. I see Mr Blueskies has answered your question on the private messages.

Regards

Mairead

Mairead


----------



## jamescollis (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks - I'll look out for option appearing. J


----------

